# Nose rub?



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Just noticed this wound on the nose of my popa. Does not look great, but its not red. Would it be if infected? Is this a neosporin home remedy or is a vet visit in order?


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

I put some neosporin on it Wed. Will try my best to catch and reapply tomorrow without too much stress.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Could not snap a shot, but the spot looked alot smaller today. 😄


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

keep the frog in a Q tank and make sure everything is always clean..
try n minimize stress for the frog by not going around it unless necessary 
neosporin wihtout painkiller will help but I'd see vet if it doesn't get better after couple days.

This doesn't look infected *yet* but that's a pretty damn bad nose rub.... your frog is stressed in its tank or there is something way too rough for it in there!


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

He was in a temp tank while his new digs got seasoned in, guess he'd had enough. As I said though, it is getting better, and no it does not look infected.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Almost gone! The wound is entirely gone, just a little patch if grey left.


----------

